

Ask HN: How soon before relocating should I send off job applications? - mcrider

I&#x27;m relocating to Toronto in July and already have written cover letters for jobs I&#x27;m interested in (web development jobs, mostly at agencies).  I feel like two months is a bit of a stretch and I could be forgotten or ignored.  However, I would like to have a job lined up as quickly as possible once I get there.  Are there any standards for this when it comes to tech jobs?
======
JSeymourATL
Suggest changing your approach. Proactively reach out to the top agencies in
the market. Target the Senior Executive or Manager that you can help. Engage
them in a peer-level conversation, "I'm coming to Toronto, I was interested in
learning more about you, let's talk."

